# WANTED Dog lovers as carers in KT postcode, Surrey



## Carene (Feb 7, 2012)

Dog lovers wanted to join award winning company.

Due to continued demand I am looking to recruit more dog lovers to join my team of carers. You do not have to board all year round and you get to choose the types of dogs you would like to look after. You also get to meet the dog prior to the board during a sniffing out meeting.

As we ask that our carers are home during the day, this would suit someone working from home, a housewife/husband, a retiree or even a teacher who would like to board during the holidays, looking to earn a small additional income.

I have dogs on the waiting list waiting for a holiday home, so if you would like to welcome a dog into your home whilst his owner is on holiday and can answer yes to all of the following questions I would love to hear from you:

	Do you live in the KT postcode area of Surrey or on the borders? 
	Do you have experience of owning a dog?
	Do you have a private and secure home and garden?
	Are you at home during the day?
	Do you enjoy walking?
	Have no young children under 6?
	Do you currently own one or two well socialised, friendly dogs?
OR
	Currently have no dogs of your own?

For more information visit Surrey home dog boarding | Cobham Weybridge Epsom Leatherhead or email [email protected] or call Carene on 01483 592612

Give a dog a holiday!


----------

